# My unholy fox



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I fillled one more hole in my fox today after work.








































































one less hole.


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: My unholy fox (Banned wagon)*

Oooooh mirror delete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

nice hole cover







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: My unholy fox (fox_pr)*

So, what's the plan, Stan, with mirrors? Delete, or different mirror entirely? I have wanted to do this for a while, and will if I can find just the right mirror.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My unholy fox (Longitudinal)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: My unholy fox (Banned wagon)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: My unholy fox (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ah thanks, but I will pass on them 
I have the mirrors i want already.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice! 
I should have done that on my car.. What the hell did you use to weld it though?!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Nice! 
I should have done that on my car.. What the hell did you use to weld it though?!

ahh a welder 








.. Why ? (I am a total newb at welding)
A little filler and paint later


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Ric, at this time, we will have to require that you spill it with what mirrors you have chosen.


----------



## PATRlCK (Feb 16, 2007)

I concur.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (PATRlCK)*

I found a tumor on my rear end so i took a grinder to it and cut it off








































oh and the mirrors i am going to use.... 

yea just like doctors you need patients


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

are you going to run a bumper setup that doesn't cover up that tumor?


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: My unholy fox (Banned wagon)*

I like the direction this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: My unholy fox (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_I like the direction this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks man..
two more holes done.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: My unholy fox (Banned wagon)*

It's looking great so far. Are you going to have bumpers?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: My unholy fox (87FoxGL)*

Bumpers? 
Well this might answer a few questions


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ought to look pretty sick. I hope you can hide your muffler


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Ought to look pretty sick. I hope you can hide your muffler









Oh yea it will be tucked up way higher.








I might switch to this set up


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Ought to look pretty sick. I hope you can hide your muffler









































Easy. This is DBG's exhaust. It's nice and tight everywhere, and that's with the largest turbo-style muffler I could buy. Just had to tap in the spare tire well a litttle.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Yea something like that will do.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Yea something like that will do. 

Plus you have the benefit of not needing more than 2" pipe unless you really want to squeeze everything you can from the 2L.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_


























I'll take one of those. Flanged for a cat, please.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: My unholy fox (Banned wagon)*

Shaved smooth with a satin finish.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: My unholy fox (voxwagen88)*

Well here's the pay off after a bit more sanding and filling getting closer to what i want








































Then Walla
















































































Also removed the rest of the fun stuff from the rear of the car. looks ok after 10 years of service! I will treat them to some bead blasting and some powder coat!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: My unholy fox (Banned wagon)*

Nice look, Ric. Any pics of your adjustments to the sides before you hit it with primer and putty? I have been considering a smoothed no-bumper look for a while and you may just have pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: My unholy fox (Longitudinal)*

All the pics are in my photobucket account in my sig. under rust-o-fix-fox. I don't think I got any of the metal patches getting welded on the rear. bent a piece of 22g metal kinda close to the shape of the indent and tacked it on then smoothed it out with fiberglass reinforced filler for the thicker spots (1/8"-1/4" at some spots). and then filler after that. its not perfect yet i will keep at it...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: My unholy fox (Banned wagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks great, that will be one smooth fox


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My unholy fox (oRANGEJULIUS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: My unholy fox (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









X46836145348313!!!!!!


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: My unholy fox (snowfox)*

I seriously can't wait to see a finished product!!! It's going to look really nice when your done.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: My unholy fox (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_I seriously can't wait to see a finished product!!! It's going to look really nice when your done.

yea me too!!


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey Ric, have you thought about shortening the strut housing to a proper shortened hight for that fully dumped look? Of course, you'd have to research shorter struts before you cut so you know how much to amputate. 
From what I'm seeing, your metal working skills are greatly improving. I think you can do it. 
Damn, I just tossed 4 Fox front strut housings. I shoulda mailed them to you. (you guys don't wanna know how much Fox/8v stuff I tossed out two weeks ago...rust free of course)


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (HiJinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiJinx* »_Hey Ric, have you thought about shortening the strut housing to a proper shortened hight for that fully dumped look? Of course, you'd have to research shorter struts before you cut so you know how much to amputate. 
From what I'm seeing, your metal working skills are greatly improving. I think you can do it. 
Damn, I just tossed 4 Fox front strut housings. I shoulda mailed them to you. (you guys don't wanna know how much Fox/8v stuff I tossed out two weeks ago...rust free of course)

Yeah buddy... next time you go throwing out parts, let us know. I'd do it if I could stomach a jeep in my driveway


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*

What sucks is that I didn't want to throw them out, but we had to move and to be honest, I got tired of hauling them around. Having a shop full of VW and Jeep stuff gets a bit crappy to move as I'm sure you can imagine. However, if/when I nab up another Fox to build, I'm sure my parts collection will grow like a excited....nm. 
On a good note, I hear quite a few of you have all the juicy parts of my old Fox. 
(I also tossed out 4 31" tires, and a complete weather strip/seal kit for a Cabby.)


_Modified by HiJinx at 3:40 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (HiJinx)*

Well to day i looked at the fox and decided to mod the taillights going to flush mount them. 
















































































































here we go again. got a coat of fiberglass on it now so more time with the long block and some 40grit tomorrow


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

This Thread Rocks! You rock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you feel up to it, I'd love a write up on body work, such as what fibreglass and body filler product(s) you use, what grits of sand paper, and the various tools (short and long sanding blocks, jitterbug sander etc).
I am about to embark on a lot of that same work on my wagon (not quite as elaborate or as fancy as yours) and could really use such info.
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Neat idea. This way, you can use all those broken tail lamps people throw away. They always snap off at the wrap-around part.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Now I if i only had some broken taillights..


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

wish I had too much time on my hands. You should have rolled up north to the GTG last night. I know you don't do gtg's but. . it was good.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (************)*

more..








































































my arms are tired ..


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

nice man!


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (HiJinx)*

that's really looking nice. Thought about getting rid of the gas filler door?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Nice!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_that's really looking nice. Thought about getting rid of the gas filler door?

oh its on the list...


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

So if your going to get rid of the gas filler door, what are you going to replace it with?
Are you going to go old style with a smooth inside and a chrome cap or locking color matched motorcycle style cap or are you going to completely take it out of the equation and go with a race cell in the back.


_Modified by sausagemit at 11:21 AM 5-4-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

lots of good question but i don't have all the answers yet.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

well hurry up dammit. You've got people to impress.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

ok impress this
























































































not the taillights i am going to use it was just a test


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you going to use some smoked lights?


_Modified by jackfrost1031 at 4:45 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Here is the whole story for anyone unfimilar with this project
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3219454


_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:54 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

wow dude....just wow...so far I like EVERYTHING you've done to that thing...g'luck...lookin' great!


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
I just noticed you're in Halfmoon Bay!!! **** haha...I wish I knew this a week and a half ago! My best friend and I went on a road trip all the way down to Monterey/Carmel/Pebble Beach, couple nights in Pacifica, 3 days in San Francisco...not only did we drive through Halfmoon we actually stopped at a couple of spots for no other reason that it's freaking GORGEOUS there....*sigh* well...we both loved the area...we'll be back


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (LowriderS10)*

I did the other side today








































































man it was nice today 90 degrees here


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

today i finished the driver side taillight. and started shaving the fuel filler door.
























































the next hole


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Lookin Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

yeah, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how are you going to fill up, fuel cell?
What are you doing about the front bumper?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_yeah, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how are you going to fill up, fuel cell?
What are you doing about the front bumper?

Excellent questions! I say why not. sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

I'm liking the look this is taking on. A lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

VERY cool thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

one word DAMN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

Thanks guys for all the nice words. It is really fun to do new stuff to my fox. I have had this car for so long now. A lot of the mod I am doing now i visualized in my mind over 10years ago. It fun breaking new ground doing something that hasn't been done on a fox yet




_Modified by Banned wagon at 2:11 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I personally wouldn't do those mods to my car, but still it looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like the quality of your work is top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

Thanks i think anyway the man in the brown truck brought me some new toys today that will be really handy








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Best Fox wagon build EVER! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Thanks i think anyway the man in the brown truck brought me some new toys today that will be really handy








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oooooh! Fancy!







No more annoying helmet flipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

gas door gone


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BannedWagon AKA Tony Montana* »_You need people like me. You need people like me so you can point your ****in' fingers and say, "That's the bad guy." So... what that make you? Good? You're not good

Looking good. Are you planning a fuel cell you can fill from inside the car, or a license plate-hidden fill neck, or something else?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Plan ? nah I am making this crap up as I go along


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

Banned wagon = my hero!
The thing I like best about these mods is that 99% of the people who look at his car will never know. But then there will be that 1% ( all of us ) who will fill their pants in delight everytime we see them.
keep us posted


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ It fun breaking new ground doing something that hasn't been done on a fox wagon yet

Shaving foxes is so three years ago.








Looking great though, loving the taillights!!


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (NARDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NARDO* »_Banned wagon = my hero!
The thing I like best about these mods is that 99% of the people who look at his car will never know. But then there will be that 1% ( all of us ) who will fill their pants in delight everytime we see them.
keep us posted


omg thats so funny, but true. some make it a sig.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Ok here is my gas door idea. In 1949 GM had a unique idea on where to put the gas door. You push the reflector on the driver's side tail light and the tail light pops open. So how about behind one of the tail lights! You'll have to come up with som e flush mount hinges to do it right.
Seen here:










_Modified by GreyFox5 at 6:54 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

yea i have a 57 Chevy belair in my driveway it has a similar setup for the fuel door
I did some work on the front end this weekend. 
made a buck to wrap the sheet metal around to get the shape
































the shape was good and fit i tacked it in


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

oh this is the same car http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

holy crap man it's come a long way.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Ya I couldn't find a pic of the chev for ya so you get what I mean. Ya great body work there wish I could afford your expertise.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

I finished the front light delete
























































oh and the tools used


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

This just keeps getting better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (blkparati)*

I'm not a huge fan of the shaved corner light usually. I'm really curious what you do for the headlight surround. I may end up liking it


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

D A M N ! Nice work you're doing there, Ric. Keep it up.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Nice. You need to feather that out a little more, but pretty cool!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Nice. You need to feather that out a little more, but pretty cool!

oh k will do. I will be reworking the entire car with a skim coat before the final Base coat. I still have lots of metal work left on the front end and fenders first. 
Thanks 










_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:57 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_I'm not a huge fan of the shaved corner light usually. 


Neither am I but It should look good regardless.


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

What series hobart handler is that? Are you happy with it? Awesome job, btw. It's like watching overhaulin' but with a cooler car.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*

it's in two pictures in this thread 
















its ok I guess..I need the gas hookup for it flux core kinda sucks.
it is a 125 BTW..


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

yeah, my screen is a massive 320x240 (tmobile dash), couldnt see the model number. kinda amazed you did all that with flux core, but also happy to know that the base model is that useful. i was looking at the model two rows up from that. thanks for the info, keep up the good work!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*

Wow 320x240! that must look like i am working on a hot wheels car!
I am rockin the 3847x1025










_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:14 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

Impressive my friend, impressive. hmm. i wonder if I trim my rear fenders way up if you could do some nice inner fender well patching to close up the seam I'd potentially open. 
I may have to make a road trip. See some green.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_its ok I guess..I need the gas hookup for it flux core kinda sucks.
it is a 125 BTW..









That explains all the little welds!! You *have to* try it with the gas. It's just so so so much better. I could write all that i know about welding on the back of a postage stamp, and all it would say is that using the gas for body work is so much easier and better. No technical reasons (because i don't know them), but wow, it's so much better. Bottom line, the gas is better. 
Looks awesome - keep going!!
(P.s. what do you do that needs that monitor setup?)


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*

If you want technical reasons ask me.. I know them all.








Uhoh! Well I feel kinda cheap with my single 1281x1024 LCD.








Just read the entire thread, keep up the good work Ric! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

Passenger side marker light done.
















thanks guys for all the comments. I am slowly getting things done


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You've got mad body work skillz.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

wow.. Awesome!


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I see more holes that need filling







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_I am slowly getting things done

I wish I could make progress as "slowly" on my car.


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

lol


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You know, I think the best way to fill the gap between your fenders would be with the brazo headlamps and grille. This would eliminate the small gap between the sealed beam headlamp and the inner edge of the fender. 
Just an idear.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

yea but we already have a blue fox wagon with a shaved rear hatch with that light setup 
voxwagen88 car
















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3092657








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
what is it with us blue wagon driver that compel us to save are cars from the evil rust monster!!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_yea but we already have a blue fox wagon with a shaved rear hatch with that light setup voxwagen88 car

True, but that is where the similarity stops. Look at those brazo headlamps. They end exactly where your fenders now begin. That would be perfect for you.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

yes the brazo headlamps would fit nice. not really the look i want. If my other plans dot work out. I will keep it as a option


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

As cool as this car is going to end up I would like to see it end up in a feature in one of the Dub mags. I was thumbing through the pages in one today and it would be so cool to see a Fox just once in one of them.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_As cool as this car is going to end up I would like to see it end up in a feature in one of the Dub mags. I was thumbing through the pages in one today and it would be so cool to see a Fox just once in one of them.

yea I would like to see the car done..


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_yes the brazo headlamps would fit nice. not really the look i want. If my other plans dot work out. I will keep it as a option

OK, I get it. Whatever you do will look good. I know you will see to that.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

well the front end of the fox is really ugly with out the bumper
























so since i shaved the rear i want the front to be as clean. I want a simple old school look MK1 ish if you will..
so I am fiber glassing a new front end. I found this drawing of a mk1 and changed it to what I want my front to look like








I made a form for the foam to fit to the front 
















then mixed up some of this
































after it hardened i pulled off the wood and started the shaping process
































the design of the front end involves a lot of number and reading the cues that vw left behind 
















































to get the curves the same all around used lots of time and a few key tools
































once the shape was closer I added a few coats of polyester resin with microspheres (kinda like peanut butter thickness)








more and more sanding








got some old grill parts and mocked of the look 
















going to weld in these too 
















































the next step is to staring to lay up the fiberglass cloth.
yea i know i am crazy


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

wow what a post ric.
I like where this is going, somewhere new entirely.
I take it the foam stays attached permanently underneath a layer of fiberglass?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Oh and this is on its way to my house now


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

yea the shape is still kinda lumpy and square. I will round it up a bit more once i get the duckbill I can match the mating surfaces. and match the compound curves.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_well the front end of the fox is really ugly with out the bumper
























so since i shaved the rear i want the front to be as clean. I want a simple old school look MK1 ish if you will..
so I am fiber glassing a new front end. I found this drawing of a mk1 and changed it to what I want my front to look like








I made a form for the foam to fit to the front 
















then mixed up some of this
































after it hardened i pulled off the wood and started the shaping process
































the design of the front end involves a lot of number and reading the cues that vw left behind 
















































to get the curves the same all around used lots of time and a few key tools
































once the shape was closer I added a few coats of polyester resin with microspheres (kinda like peanut butter thickness)








more and more sanding








got some old grill parts and mocked of the look 
















going to weld in these too 
















































the next step is to staring to lay up the fiberglass cloth.
yea i know i am crazy



something like this ?


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You sir, are simply amazingly talented







Makes me want to buy another wagon and do everything I had invisioned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Wow. How long did this step take? It looks good, and I can see the look you're going for.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Where does one aquire that foam?


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (efritsch)*

Holly buck Mr.Sexy,you very doing a very nice job in this wagon.
Very nice.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Bergenor)*









Wow, Ric, you're doing some interesting stuff. I was hoping that, after you did all the shaving on the rear, you wouldn't leave the stock bumper on the front. 
This will be a heck of a looker when it's done. Is it going to have some _go_ to match?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_









This will be a heck of a looker when it's done. Is it going to have some _go_ to match?


yea it will have a renewed version of what i have had for years now 
A high comp2.0 big valve head, big Tb, 9Q full TT exhaust, duel down pipe. nothing new to me. or the car really might do a cam but i have had many happy years of driving with this set up. I am not really a racer. I Cruz


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

2 liters are cool and very fun in a Fox. Since you are in CA, there isn't much you can do legally anyhow. If I went through as much work as you have, I would want massive go. But I am very happy for you that you don't feel that way. You'll be a happier and richer man.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

so today i worked on the grill to day. welded in some bits from a poor 79 rabbit i attacked in the junkyard


























































































_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:09 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Where does one aquire that foam?

http://www.tapplastics.com


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Thats looking really nice.
Not quite the route I would have gone with leaving the foam in there but its not my car. Plus the route I would have gone would require much much more work








Have you decided on a final color yet or is it still up in the air?


----------



## manandfox (Dec 11, 2006)

very impressive work... I kinda saw the beginning of this thread then wandered away from it... now I'm definitely keeping dibs on it


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_
Not quite the route I would have gone with leaving the foam in there

who said the foam is stayng?


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You caught me *ASS*uming what you were going to do. Are you going to cut it out or are you going to make a mold of what you currently have attached to the car and use flexible glaze and fiberglass like I would have done (I ruled out this one because you primered it but I don't know you) or are you planning something completely different?


_Modified by sausagemit at 3:12 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Ric, the curvature of the grille and the leading edge of the hood appear to be different. Do you intend to impart a cure to the grille or change the leading edge of the hood, or is the difference too subtle to bother?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Yea the grill needs some tweaking. I need to make some spacers for the top in the middle. it will curve t match the hood.


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Very awesome build you sir got some mad skills! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

Awesome, I wanted to do something similar before. I've been lurking at a fiberglass forum for a while learning good info, you should check it out. http://www.fiberglassforums.com/ Lots of good info, & links to suppliers of the stuff you are using.


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Awesome work*

Are you a professional body man? This is incredible work for a novice. I think you must have had some prior experience doing this sort of thing.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Awesome work (IllIllIll)*

you going to do anything about the slots in the hood?


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

no one is going to know what this is when your done. I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_no one is going to know what this is when your done. I LOVE IT!!!!!

people don't even know what it is when i drive my stock wagon even with the badge that says FOX they still ask me "is that a dasher?" or "nice golf" I have even got "that's a nice 510"


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

i get a lot of nice "emkay 2 coupe"


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

Good job so far Banned wagon. It's going to look sweet.

_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_i get a lot of nice "emkay 2 coupe"
















When I lived in Germany, people where all like "woah, that's a weird looking Polo you've got there."


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

OK I got some work done this weekend. 
still waiting on the duck bill to finalize the shape of the bottom but the sides and top are almost done. oh and i did a bit more fitting on the grill too. 
































































































































getting closer to the drawing








just need to get working on the lower grill and lights



_Modified by Banned wagon at 2:11 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

this just brings a huge smile to my face! this is awesome!! rock on brotha!!!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

Looks like an early 4K lower grille. Is it?
Let's review:
The foam stays, yes?
The fiberglas is holding itself to the steel body, yes? Is that going to be strong enough?


----------



## manandfox (Dec 11, 2006)

I likey... trying to imagine that in choice of colour on my sedan








Do you have a set of wheels picked out yet? The ones on the pic look purty wide, w/ a huge offset


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Looks like an early 4K lower grille. Is it?

yea it is. i am probably not going to use it. just a mock up

_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Let's review:
The foam stays, yes?

it might it might not? don't know yet.
I can go a few different ways.
1. get shape refined and glass over it with cloth. leave foam. and hell yea it would strong 
2. get shape refined. tape and wax then glass over it to make a mold. then lay gel coat glass in mold to make a fiberglass front end that gets attached and blended in to car.
3. I little of both. (witch is probably what i will do) get shape make mold. then glass the foam. that way i can make another one if i need or want too. most of the foam can be removed from the back side when all said and done.

both was are commonly acceptable form of composite automotive construction techniques












_Modified by Banned wagon at 3:26 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Haha, your so fly by the seat of your pants it's unbelievable. So am I when it comes to my own projects but mine never turn out as nice as yours


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (manandfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manandfox* »_I likey... trying to imagine that in choice of colour on my sedan 

well if i make a mold of the front end i can make many copies...


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I think the 4k lower grill would look cool if it were about 50% wider.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

OK stop with the 4k lower grill stuff It is NOT going on the car !


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Copies are a good idea after putting in all the work if you had a spare or two it migh come in handy for your next wagon project or a 2 door project








Looks amazing btw - excellent work. 
Can't wait for those euro bullseye headlights (Thats what I call them anyways)


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Copies are a good idea after putting in all the work if you had a spare or two it migh come in handy for your next wagon project or a 2 door project









I don't have a 2door.... yet..

here is a summery of the new stuff 
Rear








Front


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Are you going to hide a metal bumper on the front? Or use a Mk1 style bumper?
Any thoughts about a gas filler?


_Modified by GreyFox5 at 1:52 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Are you selling the "old" front end???


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Are you going to hide a metal bumper on the front? Or use a Mk1 style bumper?

hide? no I am not going to use a bumper what you see is what i am running (for the most part)

_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Any thoughts about a gas filler?

well what ever i choose it will not be seen from the outside of the car.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bergenor* »_Are you selling the "old" front end???

you want my old stock bumper? or a fiberglass copy of what i made?


----------



## PATRlCK (Feb 16, 2007)

Are those the H4 headlights?
And if they are, would you be willing to sell them to me?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (PATRlCK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PATRlCK* »_Are those the H4 headlights?
And if they are, would you be willing to sell them to me?

yea they are h4 light but they and the rest of the grill set up is on one of my other fox's 
honestly they are crap for light output! but i don't really ever drive at night so i don't care, they look cool. oh and look online you can pick up a pair online. don't buy them if you want a brighter light!! 

http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/7X6-H6...wItem
http://www.autotoys.com/x/cust...=1325


_Modified by Banned wagon at 4:19 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You almost have to make a mold - if some soccer mom in a Werner Brothers Edition minivan accidentally knocked this car out while it was still a one-off, it might well herald The End of Days.
Having said that, if there were more than 20 of us on here, I'd say you'd have a very lucrative opportunity for selling body kits. 
Luckily for you, there's always Brazil. Congratulations. You will soon be a millionaire. 
I'll take mine in carbon fibre, once you've purchased the vacuum bagging machine. If you can score one of those R-GTI badges for it, that'd be cool too.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*

Just how tough is fiberglass ?
videos
hit a fiberglass fender with a claw hammer
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv 

2LB Hammer 
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...r.flv

Sledge Hammer 
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...r.flv

Truck Carnage 
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...k.flv
its not bullet prof but is should do pretty good out in the real world.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Cool! Fun links ya it should hold up no prob. Not like a Corvette has any issues on the road.
Ya putting any side markers on? 
Might as well put some cool fog lights in there while your at it.








Looks like your having fun at least http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I was
_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
yea they are h4 light but they and the rest of the grill set up is on one of my other fox's 
honestly they are crap for light output! but i don't really ever drive at night so i don't care, they look cool. oh and look online you can pick up a pair online. don't buy them if you want a brighter light!! 

http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/7X6-H6...wItem
http://www.autotoys.com/x/cust...=1325

_Modified by Banned wagon at 4:19 PM 5-29-2007_

I was asking about that^^
But I'm blind,i need lots of ligths.
thanks


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Ya putting any side markers on? 

NO

_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Might as well put some cool fog lights in there while your at it.

OK i have had a few questions. I know i dont really have many plans finalized but what i do is in this pic








the fog light am looking at. i like these simple mouting and no housing 
http://store.summitracing.com/...82007








should look good with the head lights


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

The front end isn't to my taste but then again its not my car. What you're planning in that last sketch looks good though. I like the symmetry.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*

Well thanks Eric i think..
any way I am waiting on the duck bill to get the lower shape of the front end. so i can get the correct curves and mating surfaces.
here is a quick reshape in paint 
















i so want to go reshape it now must wait....












_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:30 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Well thanks Eric i think..

Its nothing personal about you or your Fox. I've never really like that style front end on any car.
I do think having a 'mini' copy of the upper grill down low with the Fog lights (Like mini headlights) is a nice touch though. It breaks up the wide expanse of body work there and complements the grill/headlights perfectly.
I wish I was as good at Body work as you are. *sigh* Guess I need to practice more.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*

You should put a mini VW emblem in the lower grille.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

today i worked on getting the new round headlights to bolt up.
I cut apart the fox headlight bucket flipped it over and cut out for the mk1 round bucket to fit into then welded the mk1 bucket to the fox bucket
and now the pic (ya didn't think i could post with out pictures did ya?)
fox headlight bucket








Mk1 Bucket








cut off parking light mount on fox bucket
























































Sorry not very sexy pictures but headlight buckets need love too.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Like the fog light/mini grill setup. This is excellent! don't change a thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GreyFox5 at 7:28 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Like the fog light/mini grill setup. This is excellent! don't change a thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ahh you do know that's not real yet right? its a photoshop


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I'm impressed you even got the headlight buckets out. Those damn screws are always rusted up.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Where are your front turn signals going to be?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Where are your front turn signals going to be?

Excellent question.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Ya I know photoshop almost never equals reality. 
Try harder!
Turn signals Hmmm - 
Try something small








From: http://breaklites.com/flushmount.htm
Seem a little expensive... What I was thinking is a LED installation. Bright but small.


_Modified by GreyFox5 at 8:13 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

yea I dont think so. thanks. if i use anything  that can been seen it will be a VAG product.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

What I think you should do is make your own housings and make them damn near invisible when they are not turned on. Something like a thin strip of yellow tinted acrylic buried in the bodywork with a strip of bright white LED's buried inside the acrylic. You can make a reflector by using some aluminum foil glued to the acrylic (this actually works really well). Or you could hide them behind the front grill.

Or if you want to be basic you could always go with the MkIII side turn signals....


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*

You could get a set of round replacement lenses that have a city light and use that as a turn signal.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_You could get a set of round replacement lenses that have a city light and use that as a turn signal.

Winner ! the cross hairs i ordered have the city lights i am going to see how that works


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Is your fox sitting on 2 furniture dollies? 
I am impressed with the quality of the welds using flux core. I was waiting to buy the shielding gas for my project, but the flux core welds look better than I thought they could. I get all kinds of splatter when I tried using flux core. Are you doing anything special to cut down on the weld splatter? Or are you sanding it down before taking pictures? BTW I have the same welder.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IllIllIll* »_Is your fox sitting on 2 furniture dollies?

Yep makes it really easy to move around in my shop.

_Quote, originally posted by *IllIllIll* »_I am impressed with the quality of the welds using flux core. Are you doing anything special to cut down on the weld splatter? Or are you sanding it down before taking pictures?

I have had some pretty ugly welds but i think they didn't make it to the post before the grinder cleaned them up a bit. 
Not really doing anything special to cut down on splatter. I do have a lot of wind to deal with too 
I did some more work last night on the headlight buckets


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Those headlight buckets would look nice after a good Powder-coating. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great job, keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

powder coat and a media blast cabinet are on my list of shop upgrades.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

got the large duck bill today yea!!








I mounted the finished headlight bucket .and finished painting other








looks like i am going to need to shape a little off the bottom and the corners, nothing I wasn't expecting. 
If all goes well i should have it all trimmed up and mounted this weekend




































_Modified by Longitudinal at 11:00 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

ought to look good with some curvature. It looks a touch boxy and flat currently.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

ahh i left it untouched and completely flat till i had the duck bill to get the curve right.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

yeah, that's what i figured. Always easier to remove a little than add more back in.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow. Great work on a unique wagon!


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

VERY SWEET!


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

so I reshaped the front and glassed it again
















































I found the eye brows in my parts storage. just thought i would see how they look


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Eyebrows: 
You wouldn't. Would you? No, you wouldn't. Well? No, definitely not.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

no the eye brows are not going to stay I was just playing


----------



## wolfsbur (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*









I'm lovin' this thread!
I've put off getting a welder for too long now.
You have forced me to get off the pot--thank you Sir.
Noticed a duckie in one of your posts--Ze/ORG person?


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I like that pic - your Fox looks like a hovercraft


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

It hangs in the air in much the same way that a brick doesn’t.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

oh you guys must not have read the engine and drive swap thread about this car 
the donor was

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I got you covered, bro. Had Mopar drop a lil' sumthin-sumthin in my '63.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*

Ha ha this is kinda funny I am even getting some love in MK1 forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...88826


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Ha ha this is kinda funny I am even getting some love in MK1 forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...88826


"..there is a fox forum for this junk"
My Favorite Quote from the whole Thread. Foxes only get love in the Fox Forum.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

A face only a Fox driver could love


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Love the second pic.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

well man i like your car but something just isn't right.


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

Besides the owner??


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_well man i like your car but something just isn't right.

oh yea what ya thinking. I am always open to suggestion and help.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

i dunno man i can't put my finger on it. it just might be the rims and color (witch i know both with change). i'm not sure.


----------



## colhel59 (Dec 9, 2005)

its the drivers side the lower part seems more sanded that the pasenger side might just be the angle but thats what think. good work it must be time consumeing trying to get the sides to match up


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (colhel59)*

Ya know I think your right. I use a piece of cardboard as gauge to match the curves from side to side. witch i haven't done yet now that i reshaped the lower to fit the duckbill. 











_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:02 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I think the mini grill will help a lot. It's too much a blank canvas on the front as it is.
I also think the left headlight's lower semi-circle isn't quite aligned properly with the headlight/grille.


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I think that front being all smoothed as it is gives the car a tremendously clean look. Can't wait for more progress I love this build up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88GL_Wagon (Apr 17, 2003)

Just saw this post a few days ago....don't lurk around here as much as I should.
Amazing work so far, I have had plans to shave the front fender lights, mouldings, gas door, and rear side markers from my wagon since I have owned it. LOVE the flush fitting tails!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great to see someone else going the extra mile to make a truly unique fox.
Not sure if the front works for me, but Im sure it will grow on me, and most certainly look Amazing once painted!
Any ideas on wheels and mirrors your using?


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

depending on how low it is. This car will simply look AMAZING


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (SN2BJDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BJDM* »_depending on how low it is. This car will simply look AMAZING

Well I can tell you this much all the work and effort I am doing on the outside. I will not stop till this car is at the correct height for a Fox In my mind
I have not seen a north American Fox yet low enough to meet my standards. 
I also am not afraid of airbags (vortex opinionated racer wannabes be dammed) 
if it ain't scraping it ain't low enough.....
Yea that's how i roll low and slow (already got the slow part nailed)


----------



## manandfox (Dec 11, 2006)

I think this thread should be placed in the FAQ under "Inspiration"


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (manandfox)*


































shut it!


_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:55 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

are those in your possession or ones you plan on buying?
i'm down, i want to see it do FBSS


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_ buy 
 not unless i go pretty far south
ha no i am going to make them.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

when Ric is at work, I drive over there and secretly molest his car.


----------



## manandfox (Dec 11, 2006)

How much does an airbag set up cost?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (************)*

Well at least that's a step in the right direction. glad to here you stopped cruising the Chickie cheese for your molesting hobby.... now quit dirtying up post you creepy drugged out ice cream eating diesel vw driving east coast transplant...


_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:17 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ not unless i go pretty far south
ha no i am going to make them. 

good deal.
Have you seen patatron's A1 with airbags?


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
I also am not afraid of airbags (vortex opinionated racer wannabes be dammed) 

I'll cut you deep white girl!


----------



## eskimocounselor (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Adding black fender flares I presume?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (eskimocounselor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eskimocounselor* »_Adding black fender flares I presume?


presume, assume, nothing..


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Cool pics... Looks like your ride has bedroom eyes now








Amazing, Inspirational, makes me want to dump a bunch of $$$ into my Fox


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*

Yea the eyelids are NOT staying









Any way today was a good ( now singing to self "I didn't have to use my AK) Ok get to the post already.
got a shipment of supplies from Eastwood http://www.eastwoodco.com/ today!
I ordered some new sanding blocks. Wow let me tell you! If you want Professional results buy pro tools. These thing rock! the big block is 21" long the shorter is 15" they have metal rods you can remove to make more flexible to match the curves of your car. also replenished my sandpaper stock. Oh the car you ask? yep i worked on it a bit too. I worked to make both sides the same contours. the new sanding blocks made it so easy! I should have had them to start with!
























































The car getting some love too
















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/bannedwagon/Rust-O-Fix-O-Fox/IMG_8156.jpg[any /IMG]
Hopefully I can get to the junkyard this weekend. I am not happy with the headlight mounts. so my new plan is to get some MK1 headlight mount area metal and some how make it fit my once was a fox front end.. maybe I will get the frontend smoothed out to where i like it. so I can begin the molding of it to make my female mold of the frontend. yea! [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

got some more glass on the front 








































sanded it and did a skim coat over the whole thing
























after a bit more sanding and time
































Refitted the duckbill fits better now after the reshape


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

we going junkyard'n tomorrow?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_we going junkyard'n tomorrow?

Dude ya had to post for that? (You have my phone number dumb ass)
any way cuz i am not allowed to post with out pictures 









































































NO!!! I am not using any of the wheels in any of the Pictures you have just see!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*









Love your work buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

perfect ride height achieved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rien)*

Dude, those rims suck. You should talk to Ermin and get something better


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_we going junkyard'n tomorrow?

Get a hood latch while your there.


----------



## electricfoxit (Jun 8, 2007)

I see a lot of talent on this site.
Great job so far


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (electricfoxit)*

Wow! I love what you're doing to your wagon! Kick @$$!
-Darwin


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (89foxbox)*

more goofing around 
































and some for the people that cant stand the eyebrows


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I actually kinda like the eyebrows. Makes the car look laid back. Throw a surfboard on top and you have what I'd call a California car.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

NO EYEBROW NO EYEBROW NO EYEBROW
keep it clean and simple...your car is absolutely STUNNING!!! Love it man keep it up and keep posting pics!


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

The car looks like its smilling now! Looking good!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

I have a soft spot for the eyebrows - I just don't dig the louvered variety quite as much...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

no work on it today had to work on my truck. had a vacuum leak to fix (have to get it smogged tomorrow)
















yea that's not the lower grill i will be using. I still need to make it out to the junkyard to get parts to make the lower grill.
as for eye brows i sill am on the fence about them..










_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:47 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

Your car looks incredible. I don't want to sound like a jerk suggesting what you should do, but I really think that a wide lower grill will give it a really nice look. I think it will make it look a little less bubbly if that is what you like.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

Lookin good
I envy your free time along with your skillz.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_Lookin good
I envy your free time along with your skillz.

free time? no everything has a price. I am at work for 5 hours before most are awake home by 3 in the afternoon. so i i get a few hours to work on it or go surfing before the family gets home.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

when the hell do you get to work if you're there 5hrs before everyone else is up? 
sleep?


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_









Looks good... Lets take it for a cruise....... tonight...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_
Looks good... Lets take it for a cruise....... tonight...









that sound good you can push the car while i sit in it. the car has nothing in it right now(no nothing! trans, motor, sub frame, rear Axel)
OK back to the build. oh wait i haven't done nothing, Nada, zip, zilch, in three whole days! 
Oh wait i take that back today i ordered some mold release wax and some pva (Whats that Ric well kids i am glad you asked) 
Polyvinyl alcohol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyvinyl_alcohol
still need to go pick up some more fiberglass mat (shipping was way to much)
then i can start to build the mold.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
free time? no everything has a price. I am at work for 5 hours before most are awake home by 3 in the afternoon. so i i get a few hours to work on it or go surfing before the family gets home. 

That's a lot of free time by my standards lately. I'm up and at work by 2:30 am or 5:30 am (depending on what were doing that day) and sometimes home as late as 9:00 pm. Showers and dinner are optional some nights. But I do get to play with explosives so that usually makes it worth while. And I only get every other weekend off








So, are you going to make me some polymer encapsulated nanobeads or are you going to be selfish and use all your PVA as a mold release. They would go great with my collection of Buckyballs and carbon nanotubes.


_Modified by sausagemit at 8:52 AM 6-17-2007_


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

I noticed you have this posted over on the fiberglassforums. I like to lurk over there too. Are you really just learning this stuff as you go?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IllIllIll* »_ Are you really just learning this stuff as you go?

well kinda I have been around fiberglass most of my life. I grew up living on a boat. My father built the boat he has now in out back yard 48'. I was a custom car stereo installer for 10 years made a lot of fiberglass speaker boxs, kick panels, door panels, and dash boards. i also fix my own surfboards. The key to learning for me is just to dive in and if you mess it up its just a car,


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

Wow, what can I say but wow! I caught the beginning of the thread but thought it was only some minor work. Little did I know!
You have some talent! Unusual choice of mods but an a+ for creativity!


----------



## electricfoxit (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks great thus far.
I know if I need body work done ,I know who to call, you guys


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (electricfoxit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *electricfoxit* »_Looks great thus far. 

Thanks Man 


_Quote, originally posted by *electricfoxit* »_, you guys 

No Guys Just me all by my self....


----------



## electricfoxit (Jun 8, 2007)

Just WOW
have you thought about choppin the top


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (electricfoxit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *electricfoxit* »_Just WOW
have you thought about choppin the top

Yep more then once.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Hey Ric-
If you're planning to set that up for a bit of low-n-slow cruising, how about putting a big ol' rag-top (think microbus stylez even though the smaller ones would work better for the 'uneven' roof line on the wagon) up there?
(Do the chop top and the monster rag top - then you'll be able to open the roof for the necessary headroom to actuall drive!







)


_Modified by snowfox at 8:11 AM 6-28-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Well considering i have like a foot of head room now. i don't think i would need to open up the roof to make room for me (maybe Anders might have a problem But I don't really want him in my car to begin with







)
Yea I have always like them, i had one on a squareback back in the day


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Are you planning on removing the drip rails too?
I think it would help the roofline match the rest of the silky smooth car.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_Are you planning on removing the drip rails too?


Yep i am but i am still a beginner welder and the rails are vary much a structural part of the entire car. I am going to weld them up myself after a bit more experience.







I am the type that if i cant do it my self it aint gonna happen..


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Yep i am but i am still a beginner welder and the rails are vary much a structural part of the entire car. I am going to weld them up myself after a bit more experience.







I am the type that if i cant do it my self it aint gonna happen..


That's what I want to hear, DIY to the end!
I think the strategy is to cut off only a few inches of the drip rails at a time and weld the seam up in spurts not to warp anything. I can understand your wanting more practice though. Gas would help a lot, I think.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_That's what I want to hear, DIY to the end!


oh yea DIY or DIE!

_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_
I think the strategy is to cut off only a few inches of the drip rails at a time and weld the seam up in spurts not to warp anything. I can understand your wanting more practice though.

I know the how its just the doing part. 

_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Gas would help a lot, I think.

Yep I got another welder coming. with gas


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 9, 2006)

please oh PLEASE tell me you'll do the sliding ragtop!!!


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (LowriderS10)*

I'm sooo pooping in your car now.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Windowlicker)*

no you stay away from my cars...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Yea I have always like them, i had one on a squareback back in the day


Rag in a Squareback is the win! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Fox wagon = watercooled Squareback in my book.








Though my aircooled days only involved the Type I's, the TIII S'back with a rag and pictures wndows was always a dream... Other enduring dream: 23 window with the Safari Pop Outs. One of these days....


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*



snowfox said:


> Rag in a Squareback is the win! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Fox wagon = watercooled Squareback in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Here's one with the rag top.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (blkparati)*

Hmm, rag top Fox Wagon? I think that would be cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hey, that Fox has the super spiffy body kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And not so spiffy rims. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

What kit is on that fox?????


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Working is hard go to the beach instead..*

Well i kinda worked on the fox today i moved it from one side of the garage to the other. Then after all that hard work I went to the beach

















In my 4door
















Oh I did do some work on a Fox this week i had to switch back to a set of steels. I had a blister on a tire on my tarantula's aloys
























I like em but i would like a small cap for the centers maybe?
the rims i have to get a new tire on








oh and one shot of the wheel in the car














OK time for some Root


















_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:56 PM 7-1-2007_


----------



## OmniGLHLover (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Working is hard go to the beach instead.. (Banned wagon)*

yeah i had those same wheels on my 2dr when i baught it. they came with a plane VW center cap. didnt get all of them and they fell off one by one. shouldnt be too hard to find a set in nice condition.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Working is hard go to the beach instead.. (OmniGLHLover)*

did i bit of sanding (wet) today.


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

Is that the general area you want the ride height to be in? Cause if so man, tahts gonna look sik!


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Working is hard go to the beach instead.. (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_










Your car would look absolutely sexy at that height. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (1sikfox)*

Yep that's about as low as you can get a fox the floor boards are about 3/4" to 1" off the ground so it might be higher to get around town.. but not much. 



























on the ground =


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes but what would it take to get my car that low. Seeing how I already spent 700 bucks on suspension?


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (1sikfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikfox* »_Yes but what would it take to get my car that low. Seeing how I already spent 700 bucks on suspension?

You need to trash what you bought and start over.For ultra low just look to your Brazilian brothers,they know.


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (blkparati)*

any brazilian broda wana help ???








cause i have a 2dr and i wana go lowww, not sure if that much, but low...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

trash it? I did the best possible setup via FAQ instructions. I even went out on a limb and got 80/60 drop springs... Im gonna start cutting coils off the Spax springs I have on it. Im at the point were I could give 2 sh*ts about comfort Im tired of people asking me if its lowered. And then when I tell them the suspension setup they say something stupid like "should have just bought a MKII"


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (1sikfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikfox* »_trash it? I did the best possible setup via FAQ instructions. I even went out on a limb and got 80/60 drop springs... Im gonna start cutting coils off the Spax springs I have on it. Im at the point were I could give 2 sh*ts about comfort Im tired of people asking me if its lowered. And then when I tell them the suspension setup they say something stupid like "should have just bought a MKII"

dont get mad, there will always be ppl that like talkin bull, just for fun
but cutting the springs, yeahh, im runin on mk3's and once i get the car back ill be cutting some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (fox_pr)*

In this world of the VW Vortex. there are two distinct camps of suspension. one camp is the wanna be racers and true racers. then we have the low at all costs camp. I will let you decide what camp belong too with this car.. 

(I have 3 fox's one stock, one on the ground, and the last with a all nuespeed race springs, bilstine shocks and struts. nuespeed sway bars front and rear.)


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

so what r u using








like that drop but definatley not for me








half way there its aiight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (fox_pr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fox_pr* »_so what r u using









nothing right now. but it is going to be all custom built Air ride by me.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Your phone sucks!!!! Sorry had one. Worst phone I have ever had.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_Your phone sucks!!!! Sorry had one. Worst phone I have ever had.
















Has thinking the same thing. I never had one, but I used one for 2 minutes and it sucked.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

Yea I hate that phone So much! why do you think it was on the ground I threw it there! ( I got the phone free. not worth the price I paid)


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ I got the phone free. not worth the price I paid)

They never are... Cause when you want to upgrade it'll cost you 3x's the amount or another two year contract...if your eligble....
now back on topic..
That's a sweet looking MKI Rabbit Wagon you gotz yo!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rien)*









































Just cuz I am Picture Whore!!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Wagon looks great!
I prefer the steelies on the 4 door. You should run the corrahdo plastic center caps on them - i had them on my 13x8" steelies on my fox, if you remember them at all.
Sent PM about 'stuff' btw. Ohhhh, secrets...!


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_In this world of the VW Vortex. there are two distinct camps of suspension. one camp is the wanna be racers and true racers. then we have the low at all costs camp. I will let you decide what camp belong too with this car.. 

(I have 3 fox's one stock, one on the ground, and the last with a all nuespeed race springs, bilstine shocks and struts. nuespeed sway bars front and rear.)

Kills me cause I spent the money on true aftermarket products to do it "correctly" and the only way I can get as low as I would like is to either go full custon, i.e. airbags. Or cut cut cut! 
So I think Ill take whats behind door number 3 Bob! 
Spend ludacris amounts of money on correct suspension setup only to take a dremel to it and hack the crap out of it!
TELL HIM WHAT HE'S WON JOHNNY!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (1sikfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikfox* »_ Or cut cut cut! 

You will be sadly sadly disappointed if you do that. The car will not go low enough without other work. It's the suspension housing fault.

Oh, and roof rails are for poseurs.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
You will be sadly sadly disappointed if you do that. The car will not go low enough without other work. It's the suspension housing fault.


Indeed, that has been beaten to death many a time here already. Although, I did have a thought today while at work. We have a trashed older 3 series bimmer out in the yard. I noticed that the tie rods attach to the *bottom* of the struts, as in below the front hub. Now, mind you the bimmer has a power steering rack running under the motor there, but if one could mount a non-power steering rack from say a rabbit, you could remount your tie rods down low like that and then you could get ultra low. I'm not doing it as I don't like my cars that low, but if someone wanted to try, theres the idea.

_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Oh, and roof rails are for poseurs.









Yeah, but removing them is so 2004.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Wagon looks great!
I prefer the steelies on the 4 door. You should run the corrahdo plastic center caps on them 


Like this

















































Sorry no update on the wagon i have been out of town working. 


_Modified by Banned wagon at 8:20 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_

Like this










Love it.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (the brit)*

Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes I definitely like steelies on any Fox. If I remember I saw a set of Corrado(?) steelies that are wide, not sure though.


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

Probably the coolest looking steelies are from 1988 Golf GT models. They have smooth , round holes. Trouble is, they are REALLY rare! 14 inch of course.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (1sikfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikfox* »_Yes I definitely like steelies on any Fox. If I remember I saw a set of Corrado(?) steelies that are wide, not sure though.

From a GTG a while back... Here is Icky1.8T's old 2 dr. There not widened, but still a smooth look. (IMHO, would be better in silver on this one...)


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

The above pictured wheels are NOT the Golf GT style by the way. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Beetleguru)*

That's why I quoted sik's comment on Corrado wheels...


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (snowfox)*

I am thinking that after all that work you should get a rectangular exhaust tip to do the rear end justice. Since you have a welder you could even do your self a dual exhaust tip to balance the rear end look. Just don't go too big though. That always looks bad just a tasteful squarish shape to go with the shape of the rest of the car.







Oh yeah definitely shave the drip rails. I wanted to see those go for a long time. Are you going to do anything to the interior after you finish the exterior. You obviously are getting a lot of experience sanding. You should try doing some work with fiberglass on the inside. Nothing boy racer type, just simple & nice looking, to make the interior look refreshed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re:*

Were you thinking of removing the drip rails?
Mine have some rust so I was thinking of removing them.

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (silentdub)*

Yes i am planing on removing them.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Yes i am planing on removing them. 


i can't wait to see this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ryubiggie)*

By no means am i the first person to shave the drip rails off a fox. I you don't feel like waiting for me to get to it just look at Brits coupe


_Modified by Banned wagon at 12:05 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_By now means am i the first person to shave the drip rails off a fox. I you don't feel like waiting for me to get to it just look at Brits coupe

I can fix mine, but it may be easier to cut them off and smooth it out.
I am still torn between the idea though. I have one part of it that is weak, and I really don't care to spend that much time getting all of the rust out of the seam.
Since I have the car apart, I can weld in a brace from the inside and just cut the thing off.
It is one of those things, as soon as you start cutting it is too late.

nice work on the FOX! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

Becuase of this build I have started to venture out on my own and shave various things off the car. The rear bumper just had to go seeing how good yours looks from the rear! I have 2 quick questions for you.
I have already pulled the bumper, grinded off the bolts for the filler panel between the bumper and the body and filled the openings for the bumper core rods. My questions are as follows...
Is this solid filler of did you fab up metal pieces according to the body line to fill this space








And second..
Is there any way to roll or fully delete this area? Everytime I look at it on my car I wish it wasnt there...








_Modified by 1sikfox at 4:08 PM 8-16-2007_


_Modified by 1sikfox at 4:09 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (1sikfox)*

Yea i put some metal in there. just didn't get any pic's of it.
and the rear pan yea its ugly. i am working on a plan to improve it.


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks for the input. I figured you did seeing how you fabbed up metal inserts for everything else. As far as that pan area goes we got under the car and it looks like its 2 pieces seemed together. I was gonna cut and roll it at 1st but my buddy said it would be hard to do seeing how thick it is. So we are trying to figure out how to get it off without opening up the 2 body pieces that join there.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (1sikfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikfox* »_thanks for the input. I figured you did seeing how you fabbed up metal inserts for everything else. As far as that pan area goes we got under the car and it looks like its 2 pieces seemed together. I was gonna cut and roll it at 1st but my buddy said it would be hard to do seeing how thick it is. So we are trying to figure out how to get it off without opening up the 2 body pieces that join there. 









Well for the rear i am going to shape some metal to cover that whole area and weld it in. also some how include a cut out for the exhaust too. the exhaust is going to be a pain as the fox exhausts lowest point is right under the rear beam. I don't really like a side exit exhaust. I am cutting out the rear floor area and putting in a fuel cell. the exhaust will some how have to be routed over the the rear beam. 







some times i wonder why i have to have it so low. but then i realize that's just the way i like it..Rediculess unpractical and a pain in the ass...


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
R_i_diculess unpractical and a pain in the ass...

Like car, like owner


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
Like car, like owner
















Is that like they say people look like there pets?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Well for the rear i am going to shape some metal to cover that whole area and weld it in. also some how include a cut out for the exhaust too. the exhaust is going to be a pain as the fox exhausts lowest point is right under the rear beam. I don't really like a side exit exhaust. I am cutting out the rear floor area and putting in a fuel cell. the exhaust will some how have to be routed over the the rear beam. 







some times i wonder why i have to have it so low. but then i realize that's just the way i like it..Rediculess unpractical and a pain in the ass...

Oval exhaust tubing? http://www.drgas.com/store/home.php?cat=8


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*

yea that's a good idea as well i will probably have to a bit of both.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

you could also do square exhaust tubing.
Maybe do the eshaust tunnel a little taller so you can fit more up in there.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_you could also do square exhaust tubing.
Maybe do the exhaust tunnel a little taller so you can fit more up in there.

well the exhaust tunnel is not the problem it is after that at the rear axle. where the tubing dips under the rear beam/ axle.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

how much clearance would you have to runt he exhaust over hte beam?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

not much now but i am looking and possibly making more room. via cutting and welding the rear floor pan and adding a tunnel of some sorts. sorry if i am rambling or thinking aloud.


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought about that also. I ended up using a small muffler and tucking it into the void in the chassis where the resonator was in stcok form. I have side port now and th ecan itself is not extremely visible but you can see it. I used grill paint to try and hide what was left of its visiblity. I just didnt wanna go under the axle with the piping and trust me we did a mock-up of the tubing routed over the axle and then compressed the suspension and with 2.25" pipe it squashed it.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (1sikfox)*

I am positive that you can go over the axle. I'm 99% sure that Doug has done it before.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (1sikfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikfox* »_... trust me we did a mock-up of the tubing routed over the axle and then compressed the suspension and with 2.25" pipe it squashed it. 

Did you go over the axle beam or over the trailing arm? I guess I'm just not visuallizing the axle moving enough to do that (or even moving in that direction) due to suspension compression...


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

nah we did it before the suspension was installed. Then I put a jack under the bottom of the strut and jacked it up and it hit the piping. So I decided that was not gonna be the routing of the exhaust!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_
Oval exhaust tubing? http://www.drgas.com/store/home.php?cat=8 

Oval is a giant pain in the ass to work with because it cannot be rotated. With round tubing, you cut a bit off a bent section and turn it to position, then tack weld.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*










humm


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Well I am back working on the car again. so updates soon 

_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_any updates?


I did go to Kauai for two weeks.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You SUCK!!!.... kidding I'm just envious.... I should be going to the islands around Christmas.. Can't wait now.


----------



## acejetta101 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (HiJinx)*

Its kinda obvious your going to put the mirrors on ur fenders


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (acejetta101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acejetta101* »_Its kinda obvious your going to put the mirrors on ur fenders
 humm it is ?


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Well, now you should mount your mirrors somewhere that's completely not on the fenders since it's so obvious your going to mount your mirrors on your fenders.


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

Like somewhere NO ONE would expect, like half-way up your A-pillars. Then it will be like driving a new Beetle.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

My! What a big rooster... Honestly though, love the pictures of your trip!
Mirrors on fenders are cool in my book. I can't park my toyota without being asked about their placement. The usual response is "I use them to see what's beside and behind me."


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

"Objects in mirror are further than they appear."


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FoxStRacing* »_My! What a big rooster...

you checking out my rooster?


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Excellent projekt, BTW, did you check out the chicken fights in Kauai? (culture thing)


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

ahh the "chickens" on Kauai are acataly Moas (Wild Jungle chickens)
they are wild birds.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Really...., chickens are native birds to Hawaii? I know the NeNe (goose) and the Hawaiian Hawk, but not FogHorn LegHorn?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

ok back on to the topic at hand worked on a few of the less glam parts of the fox pressure washed and repainted the sub frame and A-arms today
























































Well the weather is starting to turn so i will soon be working on the fox alot more. Soon 


_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:22 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I have the same cocacola clock
I also be it's nice to have all that inside space now


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You need this


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (blkparati)*

traction bars? Interesting.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*New suspension and Wheels on today*

new suspension and Wheels on today!








































Yea and you thought your 13" rims were cool I got 4" wheels


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*

You should have used acrylic so it looked like it was floating


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (sausagemit)*

Yea OK I built it so i don't have to bend over to work on the body.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*

Termites!


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (blkparati)*

i love this car, just went through the whole thread again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have you ever thought about using the early westy headlight setup from the 79-80 rabbit, i know its kind of late now, but i figured i would throw that in. 
either way its yours and i hope i see this car in person someday. im from the bay area, love that place


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_have you ever thought about using the early westy headlight setup from the 79-80 rabbit, 

yea i can do that grill on the next one.


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_i love this car 

Me too

_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_im from the bay area, love that place 

I am from Seattle area I love that place too


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*









and my new fav just sent to me from sausagemit!










_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:53 AM 10-23-2007_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
and my new fav just sent to me from sausagemit!

















Ol' sausagemit has too much time on his hands.








BTW, is that Osama in mirrored aviator shades piloting Hover Car, or do I need a new monitor?







?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
BTW, is that Osama in mirrored aviator shades piloting Hover Car, or do I need a new monitor?







?

yep ya might want to look into that


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*

looks like bootsy collins


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_looks like bootsy collins 

It is. I would have called it the mothership if I could have found a decent picture of Dr. Funkenstein


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (sausagemit)*

ok so i have been working on making a mold of the front. It is almost ready to start pulling off.
first step is to cover the front end in duct tape (fiberglass doesn't stick to it) then start glassing add some ribs for support then pull the fiberglass off and refine and smooth the mold out.
































picked up some supplies








started glassing it up
































































































switched to woven mat and added some ribs
























































































































oh BTW if you want more info on fiberglass construction 
check out this forum 
http://www.fiberglassforums.com/index.php


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*

nice work.
you live your life one photo at a time, it seems.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (jackfrost1031)*

the best work as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (ryubiggie)*

So today i cut the mold free. trimmed the edges and ground down the seams to separate
































first up the passenger side after a bit of work came free 
















then the drivers side 








and the middle front was a bit harder to get free
















































































So now is time to smooth out the mold







phase three! make copies.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*

and how would yo make it fit onto a stock fox front? also how does going up the sides that far help people like me that want to keep there turn lights and light set up i have now? (i'm not attacking just asking)


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_and how would yo make it fit onto a stock fox front? also how does going up the sides that far help people like me that want to keep there turn lights and light set up i have now? (i'm not attacking just asking)

your questions will be answered in time as the first copy will be test fitted on one of other stock fox front ends.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
your questions will be answered in time as the first copy will be test fitted on one of other stock fox front ends.










sorry one forgets you have many foxes that run. well i can't wait to find out great work.

PS can we name it the BANNED bumper?


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: New suspension and Wheels on today (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_







phase three! make copies.


YES!! I was hoping you would do that.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*...*

spent some time today reinforcing the mold around the edges before I start to sand and smooth the inside.

























































all the duct tape off the front end kinda made a mess of it. no biggie its all coming off in time anyway.


----------



## calee4nyaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Where did you get the the clear front corner lenses for your car when it was blue? Do you want to sell your used set since you shaved that area?
Or does anyone know where to buy them new?
John


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.brazilshopping.com
It is good to have a new page, now we don't have to scroll though tons of pics to see updates!


----------



## xchokex (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*

this thread is full of WIN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt40mkiv* »_
It is good to have a new page, now we don't have to scroll though tons of pics to see updates!


ahh news flash kiddo every update is tons of pic's! come on now you guys know how i roll..
oh and speaking of updates and pic's
worked the mold a bit today after work today. 
started smoothing out the inside.


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice work, I like seeing all sorts of different kinds of body work on this car. And it is all so meticulous.
And I know that your posts can consume a whole page with pictures, but I was meaning that you don't need to scroll through the whole first post to get to the second post on the last page, but now that you have met your picture whoring quota on this post, we can scroll through it on our way to your second post.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

damn once again your work blows my mind. i can't wait to see how you pull this off. you know you might start a craze or something.


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

Dude, with your mad glassin' skilz you should make us some factory style ground effects and spoilers!


----------



## Murnau (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Beetleguru)*

That's awesome about the duct tape. I was wondering how you were going to make copies of it with all the primer on there to adhere to...
I think the next step should not be spoilers and side skirts, but rather a full-out carbon-kevlar, i5-accepting shell. Your shop needs a house-sized vacuum bagger, right?


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

So in those last pictures, is that inside smooth to the touch, or do you still have more sanding to do? 
This is my uncles project, very inspirational. I would rather have banned's car, though.
http://www.lateral-g.net/lanza/


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt40mkiv* »_So in those last pictures, is that inside smooth to the touch, or do you still have more sanding to do? 
[/url]

some parts are all smoothed out still a bit more work on the edges is needed.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I have no more fingerprints. took a bit of work hand sanding all the nooks and crannies.
























then a few coats of paint 








































the black paint helps me to see i need to work it a bit more ....


_Modified by Banned wagon at 7:35 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt40mkiv* »_
This is my uncles project, very inspirational. I would rather have banned's car, though.
http://www.lateral-g.net/lanza/

Personally, I would like to see your uncle get hold of a Fox. That ROARVETTE is something nuts!


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

I need to buy plane tickets and reserve a spot on a car carrier...
Banned, your work is amazing. It always requires 2 scroll throughs, at least!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt40mkiv* »_I need to buy plane tickets and reserve a spot on a car carrier...

?? why do you need a car carrier? You cant have my car..


----------



## vwfoxclub (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

damn this is gonna be one sick fox wagon, like nothing else thats out there. btw ya should start a post of just pics...LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwfoxclub)*


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

So, what are the chances we will be seeing some of this kind of work for that Oh-So-Rare Fox body kit? I can be your first customer!










_Modified by Kinavo at 9:48 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

Well that will be a completely different thread. once i have the pieces to make a mold of I can start.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Wow i think some of the class needs to get some fresh air..
(I am getting some really silly questions)
The resin fumes has got to some of you?
from the start.
the ugly front end what to do?
















this is a plug
first foam 








shape and test fit things








tape off 








lay up glass 








add ribs








Pop off !








clean up shape








and then! 
This is a mold 







..


_Modified by Banned wagon at 11:55 AM 11-9-2007_


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Glad you cleared this up!
Mold?


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Well that will be a completely different thread. once i have the pieces to make a mold of I can start. 

What do you need. I still have my body kit,although it is need of some repair due to the little mishap last year.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (blkparati)*

put it in a box! I will send it back fixed.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_What do you need. I still have my body kit,although it is need of some repair due to the little mishap last year.









I'll be bringing mine back from Thanksgiving. . . Looks like Ric's trying to push me out though.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_
I'll be bringing mine back from Thanksgiving. . . Looks like Ric's trying to push me out though.









nahh just want it all!!


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I would buy a body kit off of you too


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_put it in a box! I will send it back fixed.









How soon were you planning on doing this?How about after the first of the year.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_
How soon were you planning on doing this?How about after the first of the year.









I can make mold of any or all of the parts, at any time.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Just another Saturday*

Humm Saturday..


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Just another Saturday (Banned wagon)*

Ahh, the good ol Henry Weinhard's. The only kind of soda pop I can stand to drink albeit very few and far between if at all anymore.
And the mold is looking good too.


----------



## GreenGoblin (Mar 28, 2004)

Had nothing to really to do tonight so I went through this entire thread again...It's really amazing what you have done and are doing here!! Keep up the excellant work!


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Just another Saturday (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_Ahh, the good ol Henry Weinhard's. The only kind of soda pop I can stand to drink albeit very few and far between if at all anymore.
And the mold is looking good too.


i love root beer and i have NEVER even seen this kind. is it really that good? where would i find it if i wanted to try some?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Just another Saturday (ryubiggie)*

Oh man... I got hooked on Weinhards when I was working up in Ely... I'm jonesin for my fix and it's almost two thousand miles and six months away!


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Just another Saturday (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_i love root beer and i have NEVER even seen this kind. is it really that good? where would i find it if i wanted to try some?

The furthest east distributor looks like Nebraska but in my opinion your best bet would be to ask your local friendly neighborhood liquor store as they also brew beer. They might be able to get some if you ask. And most decent liquor stores stock it (at least in this state).


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Just another Saturday (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_
The furthest east distributor looks like Nebraska but in my opinion your best bet would be to ask your local friendly neighborhood liquor store as they also brew beer. They might be able to get some if you ask. And most decent liquor stores stock it (at least in this state).

Well, I know you can get it in northern Minnesota, that's a bit further east than Nebraska. Not by much, but it's a bit.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Just another Saturday (turbinepowered)*

this my favorite root beer i usually buy it but they were out. if you haven't tried it get some.








check it out
http://www.tksoda.com/sodas.php#rootbeer
then get some
http://www.google.com/products...&um=1


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Just another Saturday (Banned wagon)*

I've had one of those. My uncle bill had one hiding in his fridge and I snaked it. I couldn't remember what the brand was but I remember the label. I'm horrible with names but great with faces. Guess that goes for Root Beer too.









EDIT: for Fox content










_Modified by sausagemit at 2:13 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Just another Saturday (sausagemit)*

ok back to the car:
Ready for wax and PVA


----------



## Nick84 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Just another Saturday (Banned wagon)*

sexy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Just another Saturday (Nick84)*

x2!!!
and thats for all the help getting the root beer i can't wait to get my hands on some now. oh and how is there cream soda?







i know the first thing i'm going to get as soon as i get paid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*more root beer. and wax on wax off....*

so i picked up some wax this weekend started waxing the mold up got three coats on so far
















I have the PVA already to go. But i don't have any gel coat yet i. i seen it at the store. ouch $75 for a gal. i have two choices neutral an white. I think the first lay up i want a black front end. so what color to go with?
















ok, can i skip the gel coat and just go with just a surfacing resin with pigment added? i am going to have to prime and paint anyway


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: more root beer. and wax on wax off.... (Banned wagon)*

the end product is coming. had to address a few lack of tools issues.
my compressor wasn't able to spray paint, gel coat... so i got this
















also picked up some material to continue working 
















i need a 2.0 tip to spray gel coat so i am trying to find one now










_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:01 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

i can't wait to see this.


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (HiJinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiJinx* »_(I also tossed out 4 31" tires, and a complete weather strip/seal kit for a Cabby.)


your fox is very nice...
however, when i read this post regarding tossed out cabby strips/seals i almost died...








peace, kelly


----------



## vwfoxclub (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (maushaus)*

anymore progress banned?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwfoxclub)*

the are holidays here, so all my time and resources are going towards that right now sorry. i will up date as soon as any progress is made














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I knew someone was having more fun then me!
Can't wait till you have more pics!


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

Wow i need to get back to work on this project.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I second that!!!


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

x3 Don't be one of those tools who starts a project then never finishes(But we all know the best projects are never done








)


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (blkparati)*

The main hold up right now is a total change up of the projects direction. i like the look i got from the fiber glass. but i am now wanting to make it in a different way.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

interesting! very curious to see what u have in mind.


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

Seriously. You did all that work & you are going to go in a different direction. What are you going to make the whole front end out of metal? Chrome bumpers or what? don't leave us in suspense.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*

am i the only one who wants to see more?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (whiteboy1)*

yea well I made a mold of front. the body shell and uni body had too much rust. so i am looking for a new body for this project. so until i get a new wagon. its all just a giant pile of parts in the corner of my shop.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

NOOOOOO


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_yea well I made a mold of front. the body shell and uni body had too much rust. so i am looking for a new body for this project. so until i get a new wagon. its all just a giant pile of parts in the corner of my shop. 


i'd for real GIVE you mine if you would come get it. i am not joking.


----------



## FOXisVW2 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I can't help but wonder if "too much rust" on a CA car is the same as "almost rust free" on a rust-belt car. 
Edit, cause I can't type


_Modified by FOXisVW2 at 11:39 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## PATRlCK (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (FOXisVW2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXisVW2* »_I can't help but wonder if "too must rust" on a CA car is the same as "almost rust free" on a rust-belt car. 

I wonder the same thing too! I have a fox from Florida and another from Indiana, there certainly is a huge difference.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (PATRlCK)*

Ahh i live on the beach. this was the rust i fixed. my plan was to make all of my mods to this body as a learning and experimenting test bed. then do all of my final mods and paint to my super clean low mileage no rust other wagon. but some one decide to rear end it with there f350. so that ended that plan. new plan i have a mold of the front end. So now i have all the drive train and suspension for this project to work on. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

